# switching from floro to hps



## blondlebanese (Nov 7, 2014)

would it be harmfull to the plant if I switch from t5s  16bulbs,  80000 lumens to 1000w hps.  and leave it on 24/7 for 10 days before switching to 12/12.  I want to see the difference in growth rate.  would it shock or confuse the plant.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 7, 2014)

it shouldn't shock or confuse the plant just don't put the hps as close as you would the t5's and you will be alright. Although if you have an air cooled hood you can keep the light pretty close but yea


----------



## Sherrwood (Nov 7, 2014)

I have done that same thing, the plants seem to like the extra light, make sure the 1000 watt is a blue Veg. Bulb and not the red flower bulb.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2014)

All HPS are in the red spectrum, MH will be in the blue spectrum.  Digital ballasts will run both.  I really do not know how the plants might react, but I think the worse would be that they stretch a bit more.  However you are going to get some stretch going from 24/7 to 12/12 anyway.  I say, go for it and tell us how it went.  Any chance we can get some pics?


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2014)

the hps will be fine in veg. yes a more blue spectrum MH bulb would be better. yes using a hps bulb will cause more stretch. research has shown that using a MH bulb for the 1st 2 weeks into flower produces less stretch, than using a hps bulb in that time period, however this is more academic, as your yields are not quite so critical.


----------



## Sherrwood (Nov 7, 2014)

That makes sense since it was a 600 digital I used previously, I had both bulbs.


----------



## blondlebanese (Nov 10, 2014)

I did it.  five days now under hps 1000w.  the four plants directly under the light grew at twice the rate.  every thing else grew at the same rate as plants under flourecent lights.  the light is air cooled so I was able to keep it 14" from the canopy.  directly under the lights they grew 1 to 1.25 inches a day.  I have too many plants for one hps light so I'm gonna try flowering under hps and flouro lights side by side on the same time schedual.


----------



## umbra (Nov 11, 2014)

because of their growth rate I would raise the light to 20". this will give you a bit more spread to cover a few more plants as well.


----------

